# Struggles and Support > Inspiration and Success >  >  what do you wish for?

## Sagan

be specific, don't just say money or happiness. I wish for my mom to get well again.  She is currently in hospital on induced coma and on life support.  machine breathing for her. If I could take her place I would in a  nanosecond.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Right now I'm wishing for a photographic memory. I retain information at snail-speed. 

 :Hug: s about your mother, btw.

----------


## Monowheat

I wish that I could live my life again, knowing all I do now. 





> be specific, don't just say money or happiness. I wish for my mom to get well again.  She is currently in hospital on induced coma and on life support.  machine breathing for her. If I could take her place I would in a  nanosecond.



 :Hug:

----------


## L

> be specific, don't just say money or happiness. I wish for my mom to get well again.  She is currently in hospital on induced coma and on life support.  machine breathing for her. If I could take her place I would in a  nanosecond.



 :Hug: 

Right now I want to find a place to live ASAP

----------


## Otherside

I want my grandmother well.

I know it's not gonna happen. She's 86, and she's getting to the age where it's just old age, but I just want her well again. And I wish she wasn't so lonely all the time.

----------


## Sagan

Thanks for the  :Hug:  guys. My moms breathing has gotten a bit better today, but because her BP was so low for so long her Kidneys went from 50% to 10% function. heavy diuretics being used. Anyway. That can be it's own thread. back on topic...

----------


## L

My wish came true

Keep us updated 
@Sagan

----------


## nothing

I wish that wishful thinking didn't horribly depress me.

----------


## Kaffee

I wish to publish short stories, like a young, female Stephen King.

----------


## QuietCalamity

I wish for two more hours in the day.

 @Sagan, I wish the best for you and your mom. Sending thoughts of healing your way. 

And I wish that @nothing finds his way out of the darkness.

----------


## Monowheat

> I wish for two more hours in the day.
> 
> * @Sagan, I wish the best for you and your mom. Sending thoughts of healing your way. 
> 
> And I wish that @nothing finds his way out of the darkness.*



I second these.





> *My wish came true*
> 
> Keep us updated 
> @Sagan



Yay!

----------


## Sagan

Thank you all!  :Hug: 

 I usually go into the hospital about 8 in the morning and stay with my mom till 4 or so. They have stopped all sedation and pain meds. She was awake and alert today. But she is still very weak and her breathing is between 32-35 breaths per minute. pretty rapid. She still has feeding tube in and ventilator. They do trials everyday by switching the ventilator to CPAP mode so it's not doing all the work breathing for her. They also need her to be able to respond to commands before she can come off the machine. Commands like give a thumbs up, or make a peace sign. You can tell she is trying very hard, but just can't do it as she is still so week. She had to have her spleen removed as it was bleeding into her abdomen. causing anemia and low blood pressure. She is still in a very gray area. If her lungs don't regain their strength. A family decision will have to be made at some point. BUT that's much later and I hope it NEVER comes to that. Her wishes are not to be stuck on life support for a very long time.

----------


## Skippy

Sorry to hear yer mum is unwell, Sagan. Hugs n stuff to you!

I do have a wish right now... I have a little chance for some really good stuff to happen, and that's what I wish for. I would be the happiest guy alive if so.
I know that's not very descriptive of said stuff in the least, but I don't wanna talk about it yet. Even still, I wish for it...

----------


## merc

My specific wish for today is that when I go get my car inspected, that it doesn't need anything major done to it and that I pass inspection. Do any of you find doing any kind of service care with your car to be extremely anxiety inducing? I think that even if I wasn't prone to irrational worries I have some issues with this.

Sagan, I wish peace for your Mom. My once invincible Dad, who could toss hay bails all day and lift chicken feed bags like feathers is unable to carry a pot full of water to the stove. He is 84. He still delivers newspapers and I think he will die doing that. I fear that day is not to far off. However, our Aunt Stella, lived to 102 and his Aunt Anna on the other side of the family lived to 106.

----------


## Chantellabella

Sorry to hear about your mother, Sagan. I know how hard it is when a parent is that weak. I lost my dad to lung cancer and we had to make a decision about his life when he was on life support. There's nothing to describe that pain. And your mother is very young, so it's doubly hard to watch her be so sick. I'm sorry. 

lasair, yay about getting your wish! 

nothing, I hope what's troubling you eases. 

I think my main wish is for my children and grandchildren to be happy and healthy. 

Otherside, I wish her a long and happy life as you do. She may surprise you and rally. 

Monowheat, I hear you about doing it over again with the knowledge we have now.............I would like that also.

----------

